
An iOS app to provide feedback on your posts before you Tweet or Facebook - imhoapp
https://www.imhoapp.com
======
luciusfox
So this is like self-moderation? Where did the idea come from?

~~~
imhoapp
The concept for 'imho' came about two years ago when I was watching a
celebrity interview, where the difficulty of staying grounded when living
within a ‘hollywood bubble’ was posed by the interviewer. This was the spark
for the idea behind 'imho', where it was recognised that many users on social
networks exist in something of an ‘echo chamber’ or ‘social media bubble’ of
their own with objective feedback rarely received on posts. We all have
friends who ‘overshare’ on Facebook, or those who post deliberately cryptic
posts ‘vaguebooking’ with the aim of inviting friends to ask what’s going on.
Facebook users will get plenty of feedback on positive, funny or cute posts
and pictures, but much less so for negative or offensive posts, and rarely is
it objective feedback. On Twitter, the median number of followers for an
average user is much less than one hundred, and with the ability to block or
silence, most posts will get little or no feedback more often than not. The
imho app is designed to be a lighthearted way to get objective feedback on
your social networking posts outside of your usual friend circle. You can get
feedback on things you've already posted to Facebook or Twitter, or write
posts natively within the app with the aim of getting feedback before you post
to a social network. It's a bit like quick and dirty market research, where
the products being tested are your (very) public, and permanent broadcasts to
the world.

